# BCSeedking.com



## gmo (Jul 23, 2008)

Just placed an order from hxxp://www.bcseedking.com (replace x's with t's) for some Mendo Purps and Kush.  40 seeds for $110.00, not too bad in my book for some quality genetics.  This seed company came pretty highly recommended, and I couldn't find much info on them here at MP so I will keep this thread updated as soon as I get the seeds.  Seems like a lot of people are getting freebies from them too so I'm crossing my fingers.


----------



## growboy19 (Jul 24, 2008)

you having them shipped to the US?


----------



## gmo (Jul 24, 2008)

Yes, unfortunately there has been a delay.  I purchased a non reloadable credit card for what I though was the balance (as it said on my receipt), however they charged an amount a little higher than what my total was (by about $2 dollars), so naturally the charge didn't go through because of insufficient funds.  I am waiting to hear back from them on this matter, hopefully we can work something out so I can use 2 different cards or something.


----------



## gmo (Jul 24, 2008)

Just got an email update from BCSK, they recharged my card and I assume my product will be sent tomorrow.  So far their customer service is outstanding, my email was answered within a few hours and everything seems to be under control.  I will update when I receive my products.


----------



## gmo (Aug 4, 2008)

Got my seeds today.  Wooooohoooo!  Shipping was pretty quick, 8 days including weekends.  I was suprised at how un-stealth the shipping method was, but I won't go into details, it made it and thats all that matters now.  I got 20 purps and 21 (they overcounted) kush, so time to get them into germ!  Let the journal begin.


----------



## gmo (Nov 11, 2009)

Bump on this old thread.  

I was so happy with how the other stuff from BCSK turned out that I placed another order yesterday.  I have God Bud and Mango on the way, I got an email saying they will ship today.  I'll let everyone know when they arrive.  From past experience I can highly recommend them.  The kush I got from them last time is fantastic, so easy to grow and great sized buds.  Hopefully the mango and god bud will be good to me too.  Grow journal to follow...


----------



## mistisrising (Nov 11, 2009)

I grew the god bud this year outdoor. Responds well to topping, doesn't get huge, but got close to six feet. Distinctive flavor, but I don't know how to describe it. I had smaller buds, but it branched it's butt off, and I would expect to have to support the buds inside. This girl was laying all over the place by the time it came down, about the 20th of oct. Yielded average, but I don't remember what the total for that plant was, four ounces or so. 

I read that bcbuddepot.com is the original breeder, now I want to try them both side by side to see if they are indeed the same strain.


----------



## gmo (Nov 11, 2009)

BCBD (bcbuddepot.com) is the original breeder.  I didn't order from them because I have read some so/so reviews of them.  Lots of people complain of never recieving seeds or if they do get seeds they say they are small and immature.  They are also on the 'ripoff' section of seedbankupdate.com.  Just FYI.

Taken from seedbankupdate.com :

*These seedbanks are not recommended due to excessive complaints. This is a judgement call and some customers have said they were satisfied. The nature of the complaints are as follows: 10 = non delivery, 11 = very poor customer service, 12 = inferior quality or misrepresented seeds, 13 = unethical conduct by seedbank owner.

BCbuddepot (11, 10) *


----------



## jungle (Nov 11, 2009)

I posted before about bcseedking. I recieved my order to the states in a week. !00 % germination rate wiith seeds I planted. I would order from them again. Some people won't cause the seeds don't come in breeders packet. Haven't seen final product yet but we will see. Good luck with your seeds and bcseedking I feel, does a great service.


----------



## gmo (Nov 11, 2009)

What do you have going from them jungle?  I didn't see a GJ from you, you should start one!  The kush I grew out from them is IMO, phenomenal.  The purps was good too, but it is a little harder to grow and doesn't give a huge yield.  The bud was the bomb though.


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 11, 2009)

mango sounds really good! hmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## gmo (Nov 11, 2009)

> mango sounds really good!



One of High Times top 10 strains for 2009.  I'll be doing a journal and you are cordially invited to grab a chair and watch em grow when the time comes.


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 11, 2009)

:hubba: :watchplant: :headbang2: :aok: :48: why thank you dont mind if I do...


----------



## nvthis (Nov 12, 2009)

gmo said:
			
		

> Bump on this old thread.
> 
> I was so happy with how the other stuff from BCSK turned out that I placed another order yesterday. I have God Bud and Mango on the way, I got an email saying they will ship today. I'll let everyone know when they arrive. From past experience I can highly recommend them. The kush I got from them last time is fantastic, so easy to grow and great sized buds. Hopefully the mango and god bud will be good to me too. Grow journal to follow...


 
Wow, we think a lot alike GMO. That was my wish list from BCSK with the kush as a backer. I just ordered a godbud cross from Seedbay and my bud ordered the mango from BCSK, so it was put on hold. I started a thread a while back trying to get a pulse on everyones fav mango breeder but still haven't been able to make up my mind. I'll be keeping a close eye on my buddies and yours, if ya don't mind 

Also I have heard that when they send your freebie with your order, they usually just give you a few more of what you were already getting.. Could be why you got 21 last time.


----------



## gmo (Nov 12, 2009)

Last time I ordered they were doing 15 seed packs with a "summer special" of 5 extra seeds per packet as the freebie (they still gave an extra seed on top of that special too).   I'll let you know if/what freebies I get this time around.  I'll have a journal up as soon as I get the seeds, I'm going to be growing both strains right away.  

Are you gonna do a journal on your god bud cross?


----------



## nvthis (Nov 12, 2009)

gmo said:
			
		

> Are you gonna do a journal on your god bud cross?


 
:rofl: Oh yeah! But..... And there is a real big *BUT* on this one.. I am backed up past next fall already  Mice and men never had it this bad! I will definitely do a gj on it, it's getting to it that's the problem. I have an affy IBL, ortega II and some kinda primo from a dude up in Canada I gotta squeeze in somewhere too!!! All seed runs. The LUI I wanted to do seed with popped females only, so that speeds things up a bit. I learned my lessons early. Never run more than ONE strain of males at a time lol. Makes for throwing away/giving away a lot of seed. The godbud strain will be a labor intensive grow for seed. I can't wait! Next winter maybe. We'll get to it though GMO, you ever smoke green crack? They say it is aka mango, but the mango I tried was nothing like it. The mango I tried actually _smelled_ like mango lol.


----------



## gmo (Nov 12, 2009)

I've had what was sold to me as green crack.  Nothing to compare it to though to know if it was the real deal.  I haven't ever had mango, but I'm looking forward to it.  I'm sure I'll find a pheno I like and I have room to keep a mom around if I find one fit enough. 

Sounds like a real problem you got there with having to many things lined up nvthis, lol.  You make it sound like such a bad thing


----------



## jungle (Nov 12, 2009)

I recieved mango white widow and juicy fruit from bcseedking. and 5 freebies. I think if you ask for a certain strain for freebies they might accomadate. But usualy they give you what you ordered. I recieved 3 extra mango 1 extra white widow and 1 extra juicy fruit. You would want to email and ask them first. I'm not sure I'll do a grow journal but I will try to follow your grows. Not sure if I will have a grow journal. I do have one on some automatics under jungles fourth grow.   Excuse my ignorance but what does IMO mean please.


----------



## gmo (Nov 12, 2009)

IMO = in my opinion

I'll check out your journal jungle.  I'm not worried about what freebies I get, if I even get any.  For the price I paid I feel like I already got a really good deal.  I wouldn't complain if I got a few kush seeds thrown in though. :hubba:


----------



## jungle (Nov 12, 2009)

just ask because I read in their reviews that they did this for someone. Thanks now I know what IMO means.


----------



## nvthis (Nov 12, 2009)

IMHO = in my honest opinion

IME = in my experience





			
				gmo said:
			
		

> IMO = in my opinion
> 
> I'll check out your journal jungle. I'm not worried about what freebies I get, if I even get any. For the price I paid I feel like I already got a really good deal. I wouldn't complain if I got a few kush seeds thrown in though. :hubba:


----------



## mistisrising (Nov 12, 2009)

gmo said:
			
		

> BCBD (bcbuddepot.com) is the original breeder.  I didn't order from them because I have read some so/so reviews of them.  Lots of people complain of never recieving seeds or if they do get seeds they say they are small and immature.  They are also on the 'ripoff' section of seedbankupdate.com.  Just FYI.
> 
> Taken from seedbankupdate.com :
> 
> ...



I'm beginning to think seedbankupdate is setup by the people who run another website, since bc bud depot was listed as one of high times ten breeders of the year. I also looked around and couldn't find too many actual poeple who had bad problems with them. I ordered sweet tooth, got 'em in a week, sent me fifteen instead of twelve, and all five I gave away germed.


----------



## SicSativa (Nov 12, 2009)

40 seeds for $110 , great deal, now I heard someone say, that they don't come in the breeders packages?   :huh:


----------



## jungle (Nov 12, 2009)

right...they will come in little plastic bags with seeds and what ever strain it is is they write it on the plastic bag. There supose to be from breeders from Canada and British Columbia. Whos been growing awhile.


----------



## gmo (Nov 16, 2009)

I received my seeds today.  Over-counted, just as before.  16 God Buds and 18 Mangos.  I was shocked with the stealth delivery.  I saw the package in my mailbox, and knew what it was, but then I opened it without reading the label and was totally confused.  Thought maybe I was opening someone elses mail for a second.   Very good stealth.  Highly recommended in my book.


----------



## nvthis (Nov 16, 2009)

If you frequent MJ forums at all, it won't take long to find all the bad rep you could want by regular everyday posters regarding the practices of BCBD. It's probably the most ill regarded company there is, outside of Canada.


----------

